# Formerly Justin Carriage Works



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Has anyone gotten a carriage form The American Carriage Company (which was formerly Justin Carriage Works)? American Carriage LLC, Buggy, Sleigh and Stagecoach Company

I'm looking for a 4 wheel vehicle for my single mini driving hose and I'm really liking their buckboard wagon. Simple, pretty, and light. Seems perfect for us and not that much more money than other carts from other makers. 

Any thoughts on this company and their vehicles would be appreciated.

As a side note... anyone know where I can get saddle chimes for a mini harness?


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Call Sandee at Iowa Valley Carriage.....she will know how to get you some mini chimes!

As far as Justin.....I can only think that I have known a couple of their carriages, but nothing bad is ringing any bells. You might give Tom O'Carroll a call. He would know. He dealt in carriages.


----------

